
Princess Mako to lose Japan royal status by marrying commoner - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39957217
======
ZeroGravitas
What is the definition of "commoner" here? Is it an interlinked group of
families that the royals must choose their spouses from? If even a princess
can become a commoner by marrying outside the group then it seems like it must
be fairly inbred. Unless, maybe males can marry commoner women without
problem?

Kind of typical for the BBC to carry this story without making note of the
obvious insanity of such things, since the UK has it's own equally ridiculous
system.

~~~
celticninja
Im not sure why there is confusion here. A commoner is any common person who
is not royalty. As such she is choosing to marry a non-royal and as such loses
her status as a royal.

------
krapp
It would be interesting if this meant she was allowed to express political
views and she then campaigned to reform (or maybe end) the Imperial system. I
know the Emperor is forbidden from politics, but I don't know if that applies
to the entire family. It seems like a lot of ridiculously Byzantine nonsense
surrounding what is an entirely ceremonial position at this point.

They almost considered changing the succession laws to allow women to ascend
the throne but shelved the effort when a male heir (Hisahito) was born (crisis
averted I guess.) So what, really, is there to "royal status?"

~~~
maxerickson
Probably her descendants won't be in the line of succession.

~~~
krapp
True, but that may not mean much in the modern era, where celebrity status
often confers greater power and influence than mere royal lineage.

------
Grue3
What were even her options to marry? Marrying somebody in a royal family from
another country? European monarchs did that for a while, but it doesn't seem
in the spirit of Japanese nationalism. Or does she have to marry _within_ her
own family?

~~~
blondie9x
Yes I also don't understand this. Who can she actually marry then without
losing royal status. If marrying own family isn't that wrong?

